
Perspective texture with 6 lines of SVG = MarioKart-like graphics in the browser - mbrubeck
http://www.tapper-ware.net/blog/?p=39
======
revolvingcur
If you're on a Mac, the demo doesn't work in latest Chrome or Safari, but does
work on Firefox 3.6. Just to save you the frustration.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Same in Windows. Neither the Canvas or SVG render methods work in webkit
browsers.

------
jerf
A bit anticlimactic after Quake 2 in the browser:
<http://code.google.com/p/quake2-gwt-port/>

(Already been on HN, BTW.)

~~~
javanix
Well, that Quake 2 port uses WebGL - as far as I can tell this should work out
of the box in any browser with the right implementations.

~~~
jerf
Interestingly, no. This is a Mozilla-only non-standard extension, whereas
WebGL is in HTML 5. Right now neither work everywhere, but WebGL is the one
with a way forward.

~~~
javanix
Well, I stand corrected then. I thought the article seemed to imply that it
wasn't a non-standard extension, just a standard extension that had only been
implemented correctly in Mozilla. Looking back, it seems like you are correct
though.

------
wazoox
This is wonderful. The web will be very cool soon.

~~~
TheSOB88
Yeah, _this_ is the feature that'll make the web finally break mainstream.

